# mixing rice in puppies food



## pitbull86 (Nov 10, 2009)

hi i have got a 7 week old pitbull/boxer mix smart little guy and fast learner , i knwo it a little early to hve him but if he stayed at the house i go him from i dont know how he would have turned out , he just got his shots and dewromed last weds and was 100% healthy the people were feeding him some brand of food i have never heard of calle k9 lifestages and they were feeding him the adult food which was causing serious bloating in his stomach i was worrie dit would hurt him so i took him off it right away i tried doing the mixing thing but i could see he got bloated right away after eating , so i just feed him his puppy fod straight i kow this is har don his system but i dont want ot take a chance of hurting his stomach , so i want to mix rice in his food to help his stoll harden up a little bit but dont knwo how much to mix with his food he is 7 weeks old and on purina pup chow and not the grocery store grade i got it from a well known and praised pet store here who also breeds american bulldogs and boxer and is a registered breeder in canada but i havent been able to get a hold of them to figure this question out he weighs 10 pounds right now so any ideas on how much to mis would be great and also doe sit matter if its brown or white rice ? thanks for your time


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't use rice it is not really going to make a difference. In a few days his system should catch up. How many times has the dog been dewormed? also another thing you can do is soak his kibble till it fully expands so it does not expand in his stomach, that can help with bloating. Also maybe offer a scoop of plain (no flavoring) yogurt with each meal to aid with digestion.


----------

